# Does anyone know who this beauty is from?



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BUbIO35Pps...feature=related :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is one beautiful baby. :wub: :wub: Are you looking to add doggie #6?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's BEAUTIFUL! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Noooooo I think she is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that is a Korean breeder. She is a cutie!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

http://club.cyworld.com/club/main/club_mai...lub_id=52948160
Korea, JADEYGIRL come translate!!! I will try to find Jadey ( who is very busy with wedding plans ATM) and see if she can help us....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful dog - name is Twinkle White Star - and it's in Korea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUsBnH3XKlw


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, that girl is GORGEOUS!! Korean Maltese are so beautiful... :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 14 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776325


> http://club.cyworld.com/club/main/club_mai...lub_id=52948160
> Korea, JADEYGIRL come translate!!! I will try to find Jadey ( who is very busy with wedding plans ATM) and see if she can help us....[/B]


I'll do my best to translate. The beauty's name is Bijou, and she won the Baby Queen award.  

She is thankful that Bijou did well, even though it was a hot day. Even though her hair looks like

it has been cut in the picture, she is thankful to her mother for taking the picture.


----------



## gq12o (May 10, 2009)

she is korean. and thats a korean site.


my friend is bringing my maltese from korea in a few weeks. will post pics when i get her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (gq12o @ May 14 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776385


> she is korean. and thats a korean site.
> 
> 
> my friend is bringing my maltese from korea in a few weeks. will post pics when i get her.[/B]


OMG, I know this is a bit off topic, but what breeder are you getting your puppy from? I LOVE Korean malts and if I lived there, I would have another malt in a second. My favorite breeder in Korea is Shinemore Maltese. They are everything I want in a maltese.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stunning, she doesn't look real :wub: I want her


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 14 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776378


> Oh, that girl is GORGEOUS!! Korean Maltese are so beautiful... :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 14 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776325





> http://club.cyworld.com/club/main/club_mai...lub_id=52948160
> Korea, JADEYGIRL come translate!!! I will try to find Jadey ( who is very busy with wedding plans ATM) and see if she can help us....[/B]


I'll do my best to translate. The beauty's name is Bijou, and she won the Baby Queen award.  

She is thankful that Bijou did well, even though it was a hot day. Even though her hair looks like

it has been cut in the picture, she is thankful to her mother for taking the picture. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

exactly that!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 14 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776327


> Beautiful dog - name is Twinkle White Star - and it's in Korea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUsBnH3XKlw[/B]



Oh it makes me want to go fly to Korea and pick one up just lovely. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: and at the same time pick up those hard to find beds. :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 14 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776591


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 14 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776327





> Beautiful dog - name is Twinkle White Star - and it's in Korea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUsBnH3XKlw[/B]



Oh it makes me want to go fly to Korea and pick one up just lovely. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: and at the same time pick up those hard to find beds. :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


So when are you leaving to pick up a new baby and the hard to find beds? :HistericalSmiley: Oh, and while your there could you bring me back a little girl and 4 beds?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Those dogs are just simply breath taking. So graceful and beautiful. I adore my pups ( I couldn't possibly love them more then I do), but I would love to add one of those beauties to my family too!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*a beautiful little baby, she reminds me of daisy very much.
that is a lovely slide show too!

thanks for sharing the link with us.*


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

THOSE KOREAN BABIES ARE GORGEOUS-shinemore has awesome puppies- another great international brrede- i think last years westminster champ may have come from here-look at these pups!!!


http://www.marquessmaltese.com/index2.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jun 13 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790529


> THOSE KOREAN BABIES ARE GORGEOUS-shinemore has awesome puppies- another great international brrede- i think last years westminster champ may have come from here-look at these pups!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.marquessmaltese.com/index2.html[/B]


Oh, I always loved Marquess malts. They are from Hungary. Check out those perfect topknots! :shocked: 
But no, I don't think they are the breeders of the westiminster winner.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The Westminster winner you are thinking of is a full sibling to a dog owned by Marquess Maltese. That dog is Ch. Delcost Marc by Design. (I was there to see his win and he is still owned by his breeder Christine Gilles). 

Szilvia Gróf owns a sibling of his called Delcost Design by Marc. This dog was also bred by Christine Gilles. Now, isn't that confusing? It confuses me frequently. 

Both of these dogs are out of a pair of American bred dogs that were exported over to Europe. One of them is the famous Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship at Delcost, bred by Angie Stanberry and Sheila Riley. The other is Ch. Divine's Double the Trouble, bred by Angie and Larry Stanberry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That pup reminds me alittle bit of Ava.....

of course she's not professionally groomed here... :blush: 

[attachment=53894:Ava_swee..._13_09_6.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 15 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791547


> That pup reminds me alittle bit of Ava.....
> 
> of course she's not professionally groomed here... :blush:
> 
> [attachment=53894:Ava_swee..._13_09_6.jpg][/B]


Awwww she does! A tiny itty bitty version! LOL 

The Shinemore Maltese remind me soooo much of my Gigi! I must get one! LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 15 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791512


> The Westminster winner you are thinking of is a full sibling to a dog owned by Marquess Maltese. That dog is Ch. Delcost Marc by Design. (I was there to see his win and he is still owned by his breeder Christine Gilles).
> 
> Szilvia Gróf owns a sibling of his called Delcost Design by Marc. This dog was also bred by Christine Gilles. Now, isn't that confusing? It confuses me frequently.
> 
> Both of these dogs are out of a pair of American bred dogs that were exported over to Europe. One of them is the famous Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship at Delcost, bred by Angie Stanberry and Sheila Riley. The other is Ch. Divine's Double the Trouble, bred by Angie and Larry Stanberry.[/B]


Yes, that is confusing! Carina, do you know if Christina Gilles has a website?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 16 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791652


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 15 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791512





> The Westminster winner you are thinking of is a full sibling to a dog owned by Marquess Maltese. That dog is Ch. Delcost Marc by Design. (I was there to see his win and he is still owned by his breeder Christine Gilles).
> 
> Szilvia Gróf owns a sibling of his called Delcost Design by Marc. This dog was also bred by Christine Gilles. Now, isn't that confusing? It confuses me frequently.
> 
> Both of these dogs are out of a pair of American bred dogs that were exported over to Europe. One of them is the famous Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship at Delcost, bred by Angie Stanberry and Sheila Riley. The other is Ch. Divine's Double the Trouble, bred by Angie and Larry Stanberry.[/B]


Yes, that is confusing! Carina, do you know if Christina Gilles has a website?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Christine does not have a website.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww :wub:


----------

